# Carlisle Performance & Style Saturday, May 10, 2014 @ 11:00 AM



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Not my event. Just getting the word out about the sq end of things.

Saturday, May 10, 2014 Carlisle Fairgrounds TKE [SQC | IQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I will be there, trying to get my Focals installed before I make the trek......


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> I will be there, trying to get my Focals installed before I make the trek......


Focal subs or mids?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My Focal Beryllium tweeters, my mids are Dynaudio Esotar2 E650s.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> My Focal Beryllium tweeters, my mids are Dynaudio Esotar2 E650s.


Nice.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you kindly as I am trying to build up a strong front stage without breaking the bank.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Thank you kindly as I am trying to build up a strong front stage without breaking the bank.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

SkizeR said:


>


This^! Lol.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol hey I had to type that without busting up laughing.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I see this is a 3x in spl. Is it a standard 1x in SQ or will it be higher?
Thanks!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> I see this is a 3x in spl. Is it a standard 1x in SQ or will it be higher?
> Thanks!


I assume it's a 3x. I see there is a lot of other stuff going on at the same time though. Big crowds, long lines. Not so sure about this one now.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll try and get judging out of the way quick! lol... it will be a 3x


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

I should try to attend this.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Coming up.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

It kills me I cant make this and its 45 min from my house.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chefhow said:


> It kills me I cant make this and its 45 min from my house.


That sucks.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Two weeks bump.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> I'll try and get judging out of the way quick! lol...* it will be a 3x*



Sweeeet!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Sweeeet!


just going to score you a zero- I don't like the class of amps you are running...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chefhow said:


> It kills me I cant make this and its 45 min from my house.


Glad you decided to attend.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Glad you decided to attend.


Is Chef going or not?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> just going to score you a zero- I don't like the class of amps you are running...



What if I put a Mosconi sticker on them ?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> What if I put a Mosconi sticker on them ?


He's French...better make that a Focal sticker.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

IPad scoring? 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> What if I put a Mosconi sticker on them ?





goodstuff said:


> He's French...better make that a Focal sticker.


lol! perfect!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

One week.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I hurt my back shoveling loam this weekend so there is a chance I might not go but if I do there will be demo cd's and cookies for all.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm a definite out now. My goddaughters first communion is that morning so I need to be there. Family first.

Have fun guys and I hope to see you at either the next Syracuse show or Pottsville.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

stop by after!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> stop by after!



If I'm able I certainly will


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I was going to make this, but I just made a head unit and midbass change to my car and the tune is meh. Hope you guys have a good time, I'll make it next go round!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> I was going to make this, but I just made a head unit and midbass change to my car and the tune is meh. Hope you guys have a good time, I'll make it next go round!


mandatory attendance sir.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going to be there as close to 9am as I can so we can get started!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I will be late then if your starting at 9. Im shooting for 10:30


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> I will be late then if your starting at 9. Im shooting for 10:30


No worries- drive safe!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Seems like 10:45ish...using a different gps


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bitches like jeefs.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Bitches like jeefs.


???

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ew-york-iasca-event-syracuse.html#post2097337


----------

